# Drawing failure



## Rrr (Dec 9, 2017)

As there just wasnt enough resemblance to the dog it had to resemble lain:

But still when I saw it again today imo this has to be my best failure to date.

I finished it about a month ago, then decided against it and drew another one with a much better likeness. 

Still here it is :smile:


----------



## DefosseArt (Dec 20, 2017)

i known race of dog, i known the dog is curious, like he ore she saw someting intresting, the nose is not dry, but olso not wet,, i think this is verry verry good done!


----------



## Rrr (Dec 9, 2017)

Thanks DefosseArt!


----------



## JosephineKjaer (Aug 3, 2017)

That's a nice-looking failure if you ask me! Keep up the good work


----------



## Rrr (Dec 9, 2017)

JosephineKjaer said:


> That's a nice-looking failure if you ask me! Keep up the good work


Thanks :biggrin: and I will!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Dec 30, 2017)

I second everything @DefosseArt said. It _is_ very good! I wish my failures were like that...  lol


----------



## Rrr (Dec 9, 2017)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> I second everything @DefosseArt said. It _is_ very good! I wish my failures were like that...  lol


Thats very kind of you but you will get there soon enough as well, just keep drawing, it'll come to you.


----------



## Fulcrum (Jun 18, 2018)

First of all, that's not bad for a failure. I really like it. Just keep drawing the same picture over and over again until it feels right to you. It helps me out a lot.


----------

